# Word of the Day: Tombolo



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

A tombolo derived from the Italian word for pillow. It is a depositionational landform where an island is attached to the mainland by a narrow piece of land such as a spit or bar. 

The geologist was eagerly waiting to get to study the tombolo, Adam's Bridge, in Sri Lanka.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

Good one, Deb! 

One day I hope to visit Japan, and walk this tombolo.


----------



## debodun (Aug 18, 2020)

Don't take a tumble on the tombolo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 18, 2020)

debodun said:


> Don't take a tumble on the tombolo.


Additionally, I cannot impress upon this enough, don't allow yourself to be confused over an actual tombolo, and the commune in Italy called, Tombolo.


----------



## Ruthanne (Aug 19, 2020)

I believe there is a tombolo in Ohio and it is at Catawba Island which is actually a peninsula on Lake Erie.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 19, 2020)

It's also a word for bingo game.


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 19, 2020)

What do you call a little spit of land linking one island to another? Is that also a tombolo?


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Barbiegirl said:


> What do you call a little spit of land linking one island to another? Is that also a tombolo?


It sure is!


----------



## debodun (Aug 19, 2020)

If the spit connects an island to the mainland, the island becomes what is known as a "tired island".


----------



## Barbiegirl (Aug 19, 2020)

Alrighty!

Captiva was formerly linked to Sanibel Island by a tombolo, but the tombolo washed under in a hurricane and a bridge was built in its place.

^^ I believe this is true. Ain't no geologist.


----------



## Sliverfox (Aug 20, 2020)

Can Presque Isle   be  a tombolo?


----------

